# Newbie



## oldsparky (Sep 22, 2011)

Hello peeps

thinking of moving out to portugal.. will be going through this forum looking for advice..

my question is whats the situation like for work over there, i am an electrician but not to fussed about doing that job because of the langauge barrier.

something that would give me an income of sorts.

regards


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

oldsparky said:


> Hello peeps
> 
> thinking of moving out to portugal.. will be going through this forum looking for advice..
> 
> ...


Hello and welcome.

I would suggest that you would need to be at least proficient in Portuguese to stand any chance of getting work.

That aside, given the current somewhat parlous state of the finances in Portugal, Capital expenditure is going to remain depressed for some time to come, this and an absence of incoming foreigners means that the need for building tradesmen and the like will remain stagnant for some time to come.

I do not wish to be negative, more realistic. 
Think of the chances of a Non English speaking tradesman arriving in UK and finding work...........tough I think.................Now think about how difficult that would be were the country 15 x smaller financially and you start to get the idea.

Why not combine a holiday and a job assessment trip?

HTH

Rob


----------



## lagosguy (Jun 4, 2011)

"Think of the chances of a Non English speaking tradesman arriving in UK and finding work...........tough I think...."

Unless of course you are a doctor or nurse who has qualified within the EU. In that case the ability to speak intelligible English isn't a requirement that the NHS is allowed to enforce. Even when, for example, a German doctor kills an English patient on his first night of work it isn't regarded as enough of a problem to make the EU change its nonsensical rules. 

(And when a German court hears a case relating to a homicide that happened in England, thus preventing the UK government from seeking the doctor's extradition so that he can be dealt with in accordance with English law, that seems to be OK with the EU as well.)

It would be interesting to see if the Portuguese courts would be as zealous in dealing with discrimination against non-Portuguese speakers seeking employment in Portugal. Only joking.


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

lagosguy said:


> "Think of the chances of a Non English speaking tradesman arriving in UK and finding work...........tough I think...."
> 
> Unless of course you are a doctor or nurse who has qualified within the EU. In that case the ability to speak intelligible English isn't a requirement that the NHS is allowed to enforce. Even when, for example, a German doctor kills an English patient on his first night of work it isn't regarded as enough of a problem to make the EU change its nonsensical rules.


I like to consider myself a bit of a surrealist but how has this thread gone from "How easy is it to get work as a sparky in Portugal" to "Germen doctors kill UK patients"

:confused2::confused2::confused2:


----------



## lagosguy (Jun 4, 2011)

robc said:


> I like to consider myself a bit of a surrealist but how has this thread gone from "How easy is it to get work as a sparky in Portugal" to "Germen doctors kill UK patients"
> 
> :confused2::confused2::confused2:



Unless you are aware of other cases, so far it's just German doctor kills UK patient and gets away with it.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Right guys no :boxing:


:focus: PLEASE and play nice


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

siobhanwf said:


> Right guys no :boxing:
> 
> 
> :focus: PLEASE and play nice


OK Siobhan.

I shall retire gracefully.

Rob


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

hahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
this is fun


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

kingrulzuk said:


> hahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> this is fun




Well that islife in Portugal for you


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

ya you can say that again  heheheeeeeeee


----------

